# Miniature Donkeys



## goatkeeper2015 (Feb 10, 2015)

Are miniature donkeys safe to have are pygmy goats. I have heard mixed opinions some say yes some say they treat the pygmies like soccer balls.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wish I could help but never had any to tell you about them. Hope someone can chime in soon.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Depends on the donkeys and the goats.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Agreed...depends on the donkeys. Some will be fine...others will not. They can be very aggressive to smaller animals.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yep..is the mini donkey a jack, geld or jenny? has the donkey been raised with goats? personality of both animals is important...I have minies who loved the kids jumping all over them...until they were close to foaling then they got grumpy


----------



## staceworth (Feb 3, 2015)

Hi,

I'd really like feedback about this as well. I just got two mini donkeys this week and currently have a fence between them and my three pygmys. Nobody seems too interested in each other, but I'm worried about putting them together after some of the things I've read online. All of the animals are female and the donkeys are unbelievably mellow so far, but would love to hear from people who have minis and pygmys together.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Staceworth...it depends on a few things...gender of your Donkeys, temperament ect...When we got our mini donkeys we left them penned sharing a fence with the goats for several weeks...one day the gate was not closed right and they got out with the goats..we watch them and they did great...our old lady even allowed the kid goats jump on her when she rested....they can really do well..you just need to watch...I would give them plenty of visit time with the fence between them first...we don't raise pygmy, we have standard goats..but they ended up doing fine with them...now that our donkey herd has grown (9 donkeys now!!) they run the back pasture with out sheep..


----------



## zlatehskinder (Dec 31, 2014)

*Minis and Nigerian Dwarfs*

So, we have a fixed mini male. He was fine, except when food was involved. I made a mistake and let him be with the goat herd when I had two doelings about 8 weeks old. When I came in, one of the doelings neck was broken. BUT, now I have a mini Jenny. She has been around goats. She is fine.

Dianne
Zlateh's Kinder
Los Alamos, NM


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yikes!!, sorry about your babies....there is always a horror story to share when it comes to proctors...whether donkeys, dogs, llamas....we have to really watch the personalities of our protectors and watch for warning signs...even the slightest concern needs to be addresses...we have 7 dogs..three small yappers and four large dogs, two are great danes, just now a year old, a Yellow lab and a Boxer/hound...we watch them carefully for signs of aggression...I love them all but I don't ever get so comfy with them to drop my guard....ended up the Boxer hound is our best protector..she loves the goats..the babies she allows to "nurse" her, she will clean then at birth if mom lets her., she patrols our land...BUT still I watch her...dogs are dogs...Donkeys are donkeys and llamas are llamas FIRST...Usually a gelded male would be fine if he was raised to be a protector of the goats...but a JACK..never....a Jenny is good until ready to foal or sometimes even just in heat...every protector needs eyes on them....


----------



## zlatehskinder (Dec 31, 2014)

*Learning the Hard Way*

Yes, I learned the hard way. AND i let my guard down, in my opinion, because I was very attached to the male donkey. My husband says it is because I like grumpy men! HAHA! The mini Jenny, she and the Oberhasli doe are buddies. The Oberhasli is the QUEEN of the herd. When babies are due though, I will move the Jenny to another lot for a few months.

I keep the Jenny for someone else, she is actually not mine. I bought some of these lights does anyone think they work?
*Nite Guard Solar Predator Control Light, 4-Pack*

http://www.amazon.com/Nite-Guard-Pr...TF8&qid=1423537585&sr=8-2&keywords=nite+guard


----------

